# Getting an older puppy...problems



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I got Preston two months ago when he was 6 months old. There is a lot of emphasis on this forum on getting your dog from a "good breeder," but does that just mean a breeder that breeds show quality dogs? What about the way the dogs are socialized before he comes to your home? 

Preston definately came with issues. His personality changes all the time. He can be loving or aloof. He doesn't like Hispanic people and growls at them when we are out. When I approach him he rarely just sits there and lets me pet him or pick him up. He usuallly looks afraid and runs off. He's better with my daughters but seems to be afraid of me. When a stranger comes over to him he can be nice or he can growl. Today he let these little girls pet him and then he suddenly started to growl. I guess he got stressed out. Unless we're out of the home he's not really a lap dog. If I'm out he's more comfortable with me, but at home he just wants to be alone and explore. 

I wanted a lap dog. If I'm on the couch watching tv, the best I get is him sitting next to me. Last night he went to my husband and girls but wouldn't come near me. My trainer says he's bored with me because I'm always there for him. She said to ignore him and make him beg for my company. That just doesn't feel right to me. She also wants me to continue his training with lot of positive reinforcement and treats, which I do agree with.

Is this behavior typical of your dogs? It seems like everyone has a complete angel with minor potty or barking issues. What about the dogs that are acquired later in life? Any suggestions? I don't want to spend the next 15 years with a dog that's not that interested in me.

Thanks!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't own a Maltese yet so I may not be of much help. Owning Yorkies and having many friends with yorkies, I have seen how much individual personalities can vary from Yorkie to Yorkie. From what I know about Maltese, they are on average much more calm and tend to be more of a lap dog than Yorkies, as Maltese were bred to be companions. However, I imagine personalities can vary quite a bit among individual Maltese as well. I'm sure some Maltese are more independent, some more clingy, some more active, etc etc. 

Did you discuss what you were wanting as far as personality goes with his breeder? Did you tell him what you wanted, and did his breeder give you a description of his personality? Did you discuss what kind of training/socialization the puppies get prior to going to their new homes?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What does your trainer say about the growling? That would concern me.

IMO, a good breeder will evaluate a family and puppy to see if it's a good match. Did you speak to Preston's breeder about what you were looking for? Getting an older puppy usually makes it easier to match the puppy with the perfect family as the personality is more developed.

My Lady is a rescue, adopted at 4.5 years old. We are extremely bonded (she's 14.5 now), but she has never been clingy. She is sweet, affectionate and fun, but doesn't need to keep me in her sight all the time - which I like. She has always had a very mellow, laid back personality.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like he wasn't socialized much and is responding in fear sometimes ... how long have you had him now?


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I told the breeder exactly what I wanted in a puppy. I said I wanted a dog who sits on my lap, loves people, is outgoing and friendly without being obnoxious. I also said that I wanted a smart dog that I could train. He said this would be the right dog for me. He said he's a very happy, well adjusted dog. 

As far as the growling, I think he has a lot of fear agression issues and that is part of it. It also concerns me that he seemed okay with these kids and then suddenly growled. The mother grabbed her kids and ran!

I'm sure that he wasn't socialized properly before he came to me. I was stupid because the breeder told me he stays in a large dog crate with a wee wee pad and the puppies get played with a couple times a day. That's not enough. When I first got him I tried putting him in a large dog crate with a pad one night and it was a disaster. He threw the pad all over the place and was a mess in the morning. It's hard to imagine that he lived that way. I just wonder if other people are getting dogs with these issues and if they are able to socialize the dog at an older age. If I had to do it over again I would want to get a very young puppy from a breeder that really interacts with her dogs and makes a great effort to socialize her puppies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I really haven't had that type of problem and I got Tyler when he was 8 months old. He's bonded to me from the get go and also is very close to my husband. Loves meeting other people...will lie down on the rug in our hallway for neighbors to pet him. He's never growled and he gives plenty of cuddling and kiss time. The one thing he won't do is take treats from my hand. I have to lay it on the floor. Don't know where that came from but assuming a treat might have been given before he did something he didn't want to do. He isn't very treat oriented which makes training harder but he has been coming along very well. I've taken him on the subway, park, street, car rides and he's totally adjusted. I don't know if it's the breeder, the personality of the dog or the pairing that is off in your case. I hope you have some luck with the trainer. Have you ever spoken to the breeder about it? Maybe he has some ideas.
Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chalex said:


> I told the breeder exactly what I wanted in a puppy. I said I wanted a dog who sits on my lap, loves people, is outgoing and friendly without being obnoxious. I also said that I wanted a smart dog that I could train. He said this would be the right dog for me. He said he's a very happy, well adjusted dog.
> 
> As far as the growling, I think he has a lot of fear agression issues and that is part of it. It also concerns me that he seemed okay with these kids and then suddenly growled. The mother grabbed her kids and ran!
> 
> I'm sure that he wasn't socialized properly before he came to me. I was stupid because the breeder told me he stays in a large dog crate with a wee wee pad and the puppies get played with a couple times a day. That's not enough. When I first got him I tried putting him in a large dog crate with a pad one night and it was a disaster. He threw the pad all over the place and was a mess in the morning. It's hard to imagine that he lived that way. I just wonder if other people are getting dogs with these issues and if they are able to socialize the dog at an older age. If I had to do it over again I would want to get a very young puppy from a breeder that really interacts with her dogs and makes a great effort to socialize her puppies.


I don't think it was the age you got him, just the lack of socialization. We have members who have gotten older, even "teenage" puppies from responsible breeders who are very well socialized.

Hopefully you and your trainer wil be able to work with him. The growling would concern me, though.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't think it is the age either. I think either it is his individual personality or it was a lack of socialization/training while with the breeder. I actually would prefer a 5-8 month old puppy as long as the breeder has started basic potty training and is socializing the puppy...if the breeder does no training and no socialization as the puppy ages, it can create a nightmare i imagine. But if a breeder is working with the puppy, there should be no issues with getting an older puppy in my opinion. I have no idea what Preston's breeder does or does not do as I have never spoken to them and won't make a judgement about that..but I would suggest speaking with them and other owners that have puppies from the breeder and comparing experiences.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I got Nikki when she was older and we didn't have issues. It sounds like you dog wasn't properly socialized but I'm not a trainer or behaviorist. Dogs who growl aren't usually being aggressive, they're afraid. 

IMO, you will have to patiently work very hard with your dog to overcome its current issues, but it CAN be done. Don't be discouraged and give up hope. It will just take some time. 

I have a book called "Scardy Dog." by Ali Brown that covers this topic very well.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else has said. I think it was the way he was socialized from the begining. That makes a big difference! I would continue to use positive reinforcement with him and of course give him as much love and attention as you can. 

Being in a crate, with the potty pad doesn't sound like a fun thing. Sounds like he was more in the crate than out. Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your dog's issues are not due to the age that you received him, but more likely to inherent personality traits combined with a lack of socialization. Your dog may have missed out on a critical period of socialization. Remedying that takes time and effort...it does not change overnight. 
I don't really look at pups under 5 months any more...but purchase from breeders who do an exceptional job with their pups. 
A reputable, responsible breeder does show their dogs, but there are many other essential attributes that must be there to make a breeder reputable - socializing their pups properly is one of them.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Chalex said:


> I wanted a lap dog. If I'm on the couch watching tv, the best I get is him sitting next to me. Last night he went to my husband and girls but wouldn't come near me. My trainer says he's bored with me because I'm always there for him. She said to ignore him and make him beg for my company. That just doesn't feel right to me. She also wants me to continue his training with lot of positive reinforcement and treats, which I do agree with.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't agree with your trainer. Ignoring your malt and making him beg for your company just doesn't sit right with me. I think you should continue to reward him with positive reinforcement.
> ...


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with all of you. I'm really trying to be patient and I'm always very loving with him. I should point out that I'm mentioning the problems that I have with Preston, but Preston has some wonderful qualities as well. He's very smart, he absolutely loves my youngest daughter, he's adorable, he sleeps all night in his little crate without a peep, and I can take him anywhere and he's a good boy (except when he growls at people he doesn't like). 

The biggest problem is that he is very opinionated about who he doesn't like and lets that person know it in a scarey way. Yesterday my daughter had two friends over. The first one he hated. He barked his head off and growled at her. I had her give him a treat which calmed him down for a minute. The next girl that came over he liked. He probably would have let her hold him. She gave him a treat as well. 

Preston hates my daughter's boyfriend who doesn't like to come to the house anymore because of the barking and growling.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, I hate that this is happening because it seems like the breeder should have known how he was. I got both of my girls ([email protected] yrs old and [email protected] l 1l2 yrs old) and they came completely trained and have always been sweet as can be. Rain's condition was deplorable but I found out she was healthy and her appearance was a fixable condition. You do take your chances....I wanted when I got each, a puppy but they did not have any and offered a young adult. I have been so pleased that I did not have to go through all the training and early, early stages of a little puppy. I did miss the sweet stages of that but all in all, I was pleased with their socialization. Have you called and talked to the breeder about this? He is just a doll and I wish you luck with his problem. I know it is making you sad and I quite understand. Maybe you should talk to the breeder....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chalex said:


> I agree with all of you. I'm really trying to be patient and I'm always very loving with him. I should point out that I'm mentioning the problems that I have with Preston, but Preston has some wonderful qualities as well. He's very smart, he absolutely loves my youngest daughter, he's adorable, he sleeps all night in his little crate without a peep, and I can take him anywhere and he's a good boy (except when he growls at people he doesn't like).
> 
> The biggest problem is that he is very opinionated about who he doesn't like and lets that person know it in a scarey way. Yesterday my daughter had two friends over. The first one he hated. He barked his head off and growled at her. I had her give him a treat which calmed him down for a minute. The next girl that came over he liked. He probably would have let her hold him. She gave him a treat as well.
> 
> Preston hates my daughter's boyfriend who doesn't like to come to the house anymore because of the barking and growling.



How old are your children and their friends? Some little dogs are afraid of small children with their high voices and quick movements. Preston's growl may be warning them because he is afraid of them.

You absolutely must keep him penned up and away from any children who may be visiting. Should he bite one of the children, the bite has to be reported by law. You could face a lawsuit. This is not something to take a chance on.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im sorry you are going thru this and it does sound like a socialization issue. not the age. I got Dolce at 4 months and he is the definition of lap dog, he loves being next to us especially me and on me.however he is terrified of laying on his back terrified. He loves children and ppl , is not scared of any stranger , his only prob is the barking when they ring the bell and his not wanting to walk outside ( even though he is getting better) however im not having alot of luck with training. but maybe that is my fault as i dont train everyday. 

it also doesnt sound right to me for ur trainer to say to let him come to you and to let him be, i think repetition is key , positive reinforcement and treats , cuddle him , put heim next to u on the couch and just stroke and treat and maybe he will get it , it might also justbe his temperament. 

good luck , n he is a cutey btw


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sure that it is socialization. As far as my "children," they are 18 and 22 years old. He loves them. They're not around that often so maybe my trainer is onto something when she says ignore him (not always, just don't be so available). A few minutes ago he was standing at my side. Normally I'd pick him up (he's so cute, how could I not?) but instead I looked the other way and totally ignored him. He started hopping and begging to be picked up. I guess I do need to play hard to get. Another thing I've done a lot of today is reward him with a treat when he is on my lap or in my arms. Everyone knows the way too a mans heart is....


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Chalex said:


> I told the breeder exactly what I wanted in a puppy. I said I wanted a dog who sits on my lap, loves people, is outgoing and friendly without being obnoxious. I also said that I wanted a smart dog that I could train. He said this would be the right dog for me. He said he's a very happy, well adjusted dog.
> 
> As far as the growling, I think he has a lot of fear agression issues and that is part of it. It also concerns me that he seemed okay with these kids and then suddenly growled. The mother grabbed her kids and ran!
> 
> I'm sure that he wasn't socialized properly before he came to me. I was stupid because the breeder told me he stays in a large dog crate with a wee wee pad and the puppies get played with a couple times a day. That's not enough. When I first got him I tried putting him in a large dog crate with a pad one night and it was a disaster. He threw the pad all over the place and was a mess in the morning. It's hard to imagine that he lived that way. I just wonder if other people are getting dogs with these issues and if they are able to socialize the dog at an older age. If I had to do it over again I would want to get a very young puppy from a breeder that really interacts with her dogs and makes a great effort to socialize her puppies.


A dogs personality is inherited from it's parents. Some has to do with socialization. Maltese in general are very loving dogs and love to be with their people. When entering a new home it takes some adjustment, but they shouldn't be acting the way you are describing. 
Temperment is inherited. The puppy may never see or be with their dad, but act just like him in temperment. The seminar at the National Specialty with Claudia Orlandi, really emphasized this over and over.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tina, certain temperament traits are inherited. Socialization is another piece of the puzzle. Really good socialization can go a long way to make an undesirable temperament livable.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

So sorry you're going through such a tough time with Preston, especially after trying to do everything right to help eliminate the chances of such problems by going through a reputable breeder. I am surprised that the breeder acknowledged your desire for an outgoing, social, lapdog and yet paired you with a pup that seems to be a bit fearful and aloof. 

Like others have said, working with a trainer is probably your best bet. There are also some socialization type classes you can take at some places to help expose him to different types of people, things, dogs in a controlled environment. Maybe try to find one of those, or "create" one on your own. 

Best of luck. I hope in a few months we'll see a thread on all Preston's progress and how great he's doing :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's my opinion (as the others have said)....it's the socialization he's received up until you got him that has influenced his behavior. 

I have four dogs, three malts and a knucklehead yorkie (puppy mill dog). 

I got Archie at 12 weeks old, he's my original heart dog. He's the head of the pack and doesn't have to do anything to prove it. He automatically gets my lap. 

Abbey was 8 weeks old when we got her, she's my yapper. And mommy's pet. She's the best kisser in the world. But she knows she gets the side of my leg to lean on.

Ava is my baby, I got her when she was 6 months old. She is the most precious little gift from god. Too sweet for words....ahem...but she's beginning to know it....:blink:. She loves me more than anything. I am her security, her world. But she is no lap dog. She is as far away as possible but still with "us". It's just her personality...and that's ok. 

then there's the puppy mill rescue. Tink the yorkie. He's got so many "issues" that it's insane.... No one can touch him except me, even after three years. I know his past was horrific....so bad that he'll never be normal. But he'd do anything just for a pet from me. I make an extra effort each day to give him his special time, just for some good lovin'. 

So each dog has a different personality. Maybe you need to get a second pup.........and hopefully the two will grow to love each other....and you'll get a lap dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

As an owner of 3 dogs from the same breeder as Preston I can say that my 3 are all distinctly different and well socialized. 

And just like 3 children in the same family have different personalities, my girls are very much the same as one would see in a family- namely they are NOT alike! They each are very different but yet they are a full blooded Aunt and 2 full blooded cousins. They are far from carbon copies of each other yet I feel that they are all within a "normal" range. 

Jilli is the retiree ( 2+ years when adopted)and probably was the least socialized with different people and place experiences. She is cautious but friendly and extremely lovey to our entire family and many visitors. She has blossomed into a funny, clown that we thoroughly enjoy. It took her less than a month to acclimate to us. She is a warm, snuggle bug now and it would be a stretch to say that her timidity was not normal for a new dog moving into a new home with so many new animals ( 4 dogs and 2 cats ). She did act hostile to the neighbor but it was after she had seen me be hostile to the woman.

Next is my Mimi. Mimi was adopted at 5.5 months old. She is warm to humans but on her terms. She is a not a velcro lap dog but prefers humans to being alone. I might also add that she loves kids which is sort of odd since she rarely gets to see and intreract with any. Mimi has never been hostile or growled. She is a little cautious when she is with new folks but warms up quickly.


Twinkle is the youngest ( adopted at 4 months) she is the alpha dog. She is a social butterfly. She loves everyone and is extremely loving. She is a little testy when she sees BIG dogs. She is fine with medium and small dogs but BIG dogs get her riled up. We are working with Twinkle to keep her "alpha-ness" in check and to keep her out of trouble. 

I think its premature to blame Prestons behavior on the breeder. Maybe Preston is just Preston. To blame a breeder because a pup doesn't bond with 1 person in your family is unfair. How could he possibly have known or prevented that?Preston has obviously bonded with your daughter & husband. Would you feel better if he was bonded to you and cool towards your daughter and the rest of the family?

Please take the advice of those that have posted before me and expose your pup to lots of experiences and lots of love and I hope that he will come around. Best of luck.

I would spend quality time with the pup, lots of petting and lots of treats ( bacon bits and chicken can win any dogs heart) Lovey baby talk with a sweet voice and Patience., patience, patience..........to me he sounds fearful and frightened.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got Cookie when he was 18 months old and he is very friendly and a momma's boy


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i must agree with Cat here. Remy is also from the same breeder and all I can say is that he is one of the most loving, gentle and sweet-natured dogs i have ever met. i got him at 7 months and he is very well-adjusted and socialized. he is 100% a mommy's boy and always wants to be near me. people who have met him at Nationals can attest to this. i think it is very important for every owner to be proactive in socializing and exposing their dog to people, situations and things.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

With respect, you are using the term "hate" to describe fear. When your dog acts like he "hates" someone, it is probably because he is afraid. Fear aggression is different than a person choosing to dislike someone. The reason why I am pointing that out is if you understand that the underlying reason why he acts like that is because he is afraid, perhaps it can help you understand him better. 

When Nikki came home with me, she was sweet and calm, socialized well, but not as affectionate as I'd hoped she'd be. In time, she grew to be much more affectionate. Now she's a total lap dog. In fact, I have to pry her from my lap at times. To continue her socialization, I took her to Maltese meetups. She didn't care for them, as too many dogs at one time overwhelms her. She seems to do okay with one or two dogs at a time. Regarding people, she is usually very friendly, or a little shy at first, then friendly later. She is very fearful of one of my friends, but I think it's because she reminds Nikki of the groomer. Nikki doesn't like to be groomed.

Sorry to ramble, but I wanted to give you an example, and also help you understand that you dog doesn't hate anyone, it is afraid. A friend of mine has gone through that, and she used redirecting - every time her dog began to show signs of stress or aggression, she'd distract him with a treat. It took a while, but it worked. 

Just some examples to help you. I am sure that in time, it will work out just fine. Try not to be too stressed about it when around the dog as they pick it up.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

humm sounds like he just needs alot of love and understanding and he will come around. I know my sugar is in my lap every chance she gets. I have to push her down for me to get up. lol If we have company i have to get her off them. My sugar loves people. She does bark when she hears a noise but i want her to bark. I read on the net where malts are great watch dogs for letting you know when a new sound:chili: comes around, i don't think i would stop them from doing that. Since he is a malt, and they do have a great personallity, i would tuff it out awhile, he should come around. Everytime you set down put him on your lap. He will learn to love you as much as you love him.:aktion033:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you remember the movie "As Good As It Gets" with Helen Hunt and Jack Nickolas?

Simon, the gay neighbor had a little brown Brussels griffon named Verdel, Melvin (Jack Nickolas) wanted to win the dog over and he lured him with bacon. Eventually the dog was "in love" with Melvin, to the dismay of the owner who didn't know about the bacon.

If I were you I would constantly be wooing your dog, making him feel secure and loved. I would work on allaying his fears and ignore the Dog Trainer that suggested you should ignore him. Make him want to be with you. Praise and treats and petting go a long way. And maybe you should be the only one to feed him for a while. This might help. Also be mindful of what you do that the dog observes. They react to any raised voices, so even if you are yelling for your kids to come down for breakfast, the dog might identify you with fear. They react to tone. Maltese ( at least mine) like sweet baby talk.

Best of Luck, I am hoping Preston starts to warm up to you soon.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

EmmasMommy said:


> Do you remember the movie "As Good As It Gets" with Helen Hunt and Jack Nickolas?
> 
> Simon, the gay neighbor had a little brown Brussels griffon named Verdel, Melvin (Jack Nickolas) wanted to win the dog over and he lured him with bacon. Eventually the dog was "in love" with Melvin, to the dismay of the owner who didn't know about the bacon.
> 
> ...


Good advice and a good analogy. 

Personally I wouldn't ignore him, I don't think dogs have so much of a complex mind that they need reverse psychology. jmo.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The person that controls the resources is the person to suck up to. 
That means the person who feeds, trains, and has the best toys which only come out to be played with when that person is involved. Another high value is being the one who lets the dog out of their kennel/pen to play or takes the dog on enjoyable walks/adventures outside.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I don't believe that Preston is just Preston. Preston is a dog displaying fear agression (Suzan-you're correct, fear-not hate) and I just want to help him get over this. Underneath all of his fear is a wonderful dog. I know that he can bond with people and I do believe he is bonded with me...just differently than with other members of the family. I have recently started to give him lots of treats not just for "sit" and "stay" but for being on my lap or letting me pick him up. I am not taking the trainer's advice and ignoring him. I did just have to put him in his xpen for constantly jumping on top of my 15 year old poodle and humping her relentlessly. His new favorite activity.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is how I picture a puppy. 
You have a canvas to paint. But the canvas has a certain size and shape. It also has a few lines in sharpie marker on it. None of this you can change. It is the inherited temperament traits of the puppy. Traits like shyness and strong reactivity are already there.
What you can change is what you paint on the canvas. Positive experiences during key socialization periods and ongoing socialization influence how beautiful or dreary your painting becomes. So a pup with shy traits can overcome this to a degree with hard work. A pup with shy traits that misses out on some critical things compounds the effects of the inherited traits. 
Hope that makes a little sense.


----------

